# This little guy needs a home soon before



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

he's moved to another rescue. He is adorable and a very good doggie. He did have LS surgery and is doing well he will need to be on his supplements long term. If you like to adopt him and give him a good home please fill out an application for him.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=10803318


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

He is a cutie pie, isn't he. I hope he finds a good home.


----------

